# Vizsla song on iTunes



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

So being mad about Vizslas and having a new iPhone4 I plugged Vizsla into the iTunes Store search. What do you know there is an album by Nancy Simmonds called Musical Tails with songs written about all sorts of dogs. Needless to say there was one about Vizslas and I now have it. I am hooked on the song and everyone else in the house is sick of hearing it. Can't get it out of my head. Help... 

What do you think of it?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's a link to it: http://iamavizsla.blogspot.com/2009/08/i-happened-across-this-song-whilst.html


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

They way she rhymed "quest" with "Budapest" was genius 

A bit too traditional sounding for my liking ... but the lyrics and pics capture the essence of the Vizsla ... well done Nancy.

The chorus is becoming a ear worm


----------



## Maryhiebert (Jan 24, 2021)

This is the original, with my Vizslas as the stars.


----------

